# Pumpkin Carving Contest



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2008)

*Welcome everyone to Marijuana Passions 2nd annual Pumpkin Carving Contest. *

*THE RULES:*

*(1) You can carve anything you want on your Pumpkin*
*(2) All carvings must be yours and original*
*(3) Each Pumpkin must be tagged with a small MP logo for proof*
*(4) Each member will have until October 31st to submit their Pumpkin*
*(5) On November 1st we will hold a poll and vote for the best carved Pumpkin*
*(6) The winner will get a suprise*

*Let's all have some fun and HAPPY HALLOWEEN*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2008)

*Here is an example from last years contest. It's a bad pic but you get the idea. *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2008)

Time to get the knife sharpener out :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2008)

*Were ready this way Hippy.   Were gonna start carving about 3 or 4 days before Halloween. :hubba:  Until then gotta do some brain storming.  *


			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Time to get the knife sharpener out :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2008)

*Everyone please try and stay away from the store bought stenciles.  *


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 22, 2008)

there was a tie last year so who won did they both win?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*Yes they did.  *


			
				saturnlily said:
			
		

> there was a tie last year so who won did they both win?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm in of to brainstorm purpleskunk.


----------



## night501 (Oct 23, 2008)

whats the prize?
This should be fun, i am trained in working art into vegetables. i am really good with a knife.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*Were not gonna tell.   *


			
				night501 said:
			
		

> whats the prize?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2008)

Can we enter more than one?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

ok ill play..I like trick or treats..im hopeing for some good treats here..im first  well next to TBG  but  still first member..lol..thanks MarrP   this was fun..If i was to win  what makes you think Im telling you where I live.. 


Good luck Everyone   and  Happy Halloween  all


KEEP M ORANGE  4 another week and a half...then throwing mine over the fence into Neighbors yard


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

night501 said:
			
		

> whats the prize?
> This should be fun, i am trained in working art into vegetables. i am really good with a knife.


 

lets see...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*You can carve more than one if ya want but you may only enter one in the contest.  *


			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Can we enter more than one?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

okay i need more pumkins..i gots plenty of weed..lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2008)

*Just a heads up everyone. You only have 4 days left to post your pumpkins. I'll be sure and get ours up later today. :hubba: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah  dont post  people  ill win....


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm IN!!!!  drawing up my design now  

Gotta find my carving saws )


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 26, 2008)

OK... I got all excited and went ahead and did it....

Not my pesonal best.... but a not bad freehand carving I think....  There is definitely NOT a stencil of this LOL.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

well looks like i lost all ready...thanks CasualGrower


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 26, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well looks like i lost all ready...thanks CasualGrower


 
  Carve up another and enter it in  

Thank ya though....  That was basically just a freehand cut...  Drew it out a lil bit, but did not go buy the drawing too much heh....  I made a couple mistakes in it... I was gonna do the reverse lettes on the bottom too, but the pumpkin was getting a lil too unstable to carve that way.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 26, 2008)

both look great mine will be in soon! this is not for the contest just for show.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Carve up another and enter it in
> 
> Thank ya though.... That was basically just a freehand cut... Drew it out a lil bit, but did not go buy the drawing too much heh.... I made a couple mistakes in it... I was gonna do the reverse lettes on the bottom too, but the pumpkin was getting a lil too unstable to carve that way.


 


and this is supose to make me feel better?.. .just wannted you to know  I threw mine over the Neighbors fence all ready.. 


and im still voteing  4u2sm0ke


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 28, 2008)

mines about done.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 28, 2008)

so heres mine good luck to all!PS
i will post a pic of it with date and mp logo in a few.
and it says happy marijahween for those who can't tell!


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 28, 2008)

whats it supposed to be.....? y is there a 5 on it?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 28, 2008)

saturnlily said:
			
		

> whats it supposed to be.....? y is there a 5 on it?


my bad face mask  5 gallon bong.with a ahh happy marijahween.PS
did u just start smokin or maybe im high lol!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

*Something simple.   There is a piece of paper next to the pumpkin that says MP on it but ya can't see it. :doh:  Will get a few others posted up either later today or first thing in the morning.  As you can see your carving doesn't have to be marijuana related.*


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 28, 2008)

noim not new to smoking jusst couldnt tell what it was i could only make out the 5 sorry. ive been smokeing for 5 years and gotten 2 crops growing under my belt. sorry i couldnt tell


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, here is mine.


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 28, 2008)

That's awesome Hemp Goddess!:cool2:  I have neither the skill nor the pumpkins to produce anything like these. 
I will show my appreciation to all who can!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 29, 2008)

Goddess I love your pumpkin witch! she looks cool all lit up!

That's kinda what I was sketching out! 
now I have to think of something else! 

my gal was flying on a broom with a doobie hanging from her mouth!:holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> Goddess I love your pumpkin witch! she looks cool all lit up!
> 
> That's kinda what I was sketching out!
> now I have to think of something else!
> ...



Hey, thanks, but I don't know why you shouldn't do your witch on a broomstick with a doobie.  After all, mine is a witch doing bong hits...nothing alike :hubba:.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 29, 2008)

I photoshopped my avatar.Does that count
Awesome carving everyone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2008)

ok............now im votring Hemp Goddess..That is an awesome witch..try putting a green glow stick in there  that what i did..You truely have many Talents..thanks for shareing this..Im sure you will get many votes..


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 29, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by The Hemp Goddess
> 
> Hey, thanks, but I don't know why you shouldn't do your witch on a broomstick with a doobie. After all, mine is a witch doing bong hits...nothing alike .



I don't know I guess I thought it would look like one chick copying another chick. now that I am reading this I can see how silly that it.

well, we will see... still got to find a decent pumpkin.

I'm still liking your witchy woman!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> I don't know I guess I thought it would look like one chick copying another chick. now that I am reading this I can see how silly that it.
> 
> well, we will see... still got to find a decent pumpkin.
> 
> I'm still liking your witchy woman!



LOL--Not at all.  After all, we women only have so many Halloween characters we can choose from (haven't you noticed that most of the monsters are male :hubba:  hehehe.


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 29, 2008)

Yo Hemp Goddess,
  That is too cool looking. I never was great at being artistic, but I am a great judge of talent, and that witchy woman is smooth.

Good Luck, and will you be doing any more ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

Spent some time in the shop with my boys this afternoon...... 

1st time using power tools...........

This was our best...........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2008)

*Love it BU. :aok: *


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Spent some time in the shop with my boys this afternoon......
> 
> 1st time using power tools...........
> 
> This was our best...........



LOL--Power tools?????   Power tools?????  My word, what kind of power tools did you use?


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha......................

Fien SuperCut ; 

E cut saw blade
Carbide Finger Rasp

Cordless Drill 

Holesaw attachment
Various Drill bits (metric  )
Nylon Brushes

Jig Saw / Sabre Saw?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Hemp Goddess,
> ...and will you be doing any more ?...
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



No0.  Only one entry.  

However...I host a pumpkin carving party every year for stoner females (call it "Women with Knives").  Here are a few of our pumpkins.  I carved the first.  The other 2 were carved by other cool stoner women.  We did use stencils, but they were still difficult.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 29, 2008)

Got some really great entries this year guys :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's my feeble attempt.    No laughing.

Oh, and you can see my computer behind me with MP up.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice country bumpkin...er...pumpkin.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

Kind of looks like Jack from Nightmare before christmas.

hxxp://farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/1817175477_4477b97311.jpg?v=0


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Here's my feeble attempt.  No laughing.
> 
> Oh, and you can see my computer behind me with MP up.


 


:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:


 
Bite me 4u.   

LMAO.


----------



## Sabby (Oct 30, 2008)

To all the moms out there - ever notice how artsy-craftsy you get while pregnant? :holysheep: I get my best ideas in the second tri-monster 

My original idea was to do both Cheech and Chong pumpkins. I will finish the Chong one by tomorrow and show y'all, but unfortunately I can't finish it by the time the contest is over (tonight)...So here's the Cheech Marin punkin' for the contest. 

This pumpkin has a few neat features, that unfortunately the webcam eats. (My aunt forgot to include the USB cable to the good camera, so while I have some awesome pictures...I ended up having to do laptop snapsots just to enter the contest in time.)

1) The back of the face is covered in cling wrap, so the smoke ONLY goes out of the carved pot leaves on the side (I did have to darken the smoke in pic 1 just so it would be visible, damned webcam...)

2) The cigarette (YES, I used tobacco in the pics for legal purposes...) is attached to a small tube inside the pumpkin, which is in turn attached to a small computer dust vaccum hidden behind the curtain in the back. It sucks in smoke from the cig, joint, or bowl (Yes, my Cheechkin can smoke a bowl! Well, could, but my cat knocked my only glass piece off of the table today and it shattered...*cries*) and blows it out. True to it's human model, this pumpkin is a fully-functional pot smoker.

3) If you cover the sides in cling wrap, the pumpkin fills with smoke from whatever you stick in it's mouth. Put a straw in the small hole on top, and viola! Instant Halloween smoking apparatus. 

If anyone wants to see it in action, I can make a video when I get a USB cord for the good camera tomorrow. Not going to do it unless y'all are interested though!

I really wanna win this thing, but good luck to EVERYONE who enters this awesome contest! Never underestimate stoner inginuity and creativity!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's the ones my spawn did....they got their talent and stensels from their daddy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

AWESOME sabby!  LOVE it.


----------



## Sabby (Oct 30, 2008)

Thankies, thankies SmokinMom! (just outta curiosity, any relation to the Smokin' Mom's website? Just wondering because I'm a member there.)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope, must be another one.


----------



## Sabby (Oct 30, 2008)

Heheh, just wondering!

Awww...Your kid's pumpkins are so cute!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sabby... that's damn *wild!!!* :aok:

 :48:


----------



## Sabby (Oct 30, 2008)

Heehee, thanks TCVG...It took forever to do (5 hours, but it FELT like forever...LOL), I didn't have a carving kit so I did it all with a cheap Save-A-Lot employee box cutter and a serrated kitchen knife. It was worth it though! I've gotten a ton of comments from trick or treaters tonight  

Just too bad I didn't get the Chong one done in time. Woulda made one hell of a pair. (Trick or Treat night where I live was tonight, since tomorrow is check day for half of the population and everyone willl be driving drunk...Gotta love livin' in the boonies.)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Trick or treaters tonight????

We trick or treat Oct 31 around these parts.


----------



## Sabby (Oct 30, 2008)

I think the reason they had trick or treating tonight is because the first of the month falls on Saturday, which means welfare checks come tomorrow (the 31st...) Literally, 67% of the population in this area draws a government check (This area was once featured on 48 hours as the poorest area in the United States - what a claim to fame...) Many, many of the people here do hard drugs, and we have one of the highest DUI rates for population in the country.

So, basically, have Halloween a day early so the [email protected]$$es who drive around *really* messed up don't hit the kids. Its really sad, but it makes sense considering that in the past, many children were hit by cars and drunk drivers when trick-or-treat night fell on check day...It's messed up!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, how terrible.  Get the hell outta there if you can!  

We have some AWESOME entries this year and I can't wait to see who wins.  

Proud of the talent we got here.

:clap: You go guys and gals!!!!!

And this one's on me.  :48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2008)

*Great carvings everyone. :aok: Here are a few we did lastnight.  *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--Not at all. After all, we women only have so many Halloween characters we can choose from (haven't you noticed that most of the monsters are male :hubba: hehehe.


carrie, species1,2 and 3,aliens(the big one was the "queen"), men in black 2,terminator 3,bride of frankenstien, rosie o'donnel,sleepwalkers,the grudge1 and 2......


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No0. Only one entry.
> 
> However...I host a pumpkin carving party every year for stoner females (call it "Women with Knives"). Here are a few of our pumpkins. I carved the first. The other 2 were carved by other cool stoner women. We did use stencils, but they were still difficult.


(stoned laugh)...thats hot...:hubba:....ya know,....all those candles in the pumpkins...could be uhhh,.....fire hazard ?


----------



## Thorn (Oct 31, 2008)

I love sleepwalkers 

Anyway these are all great! Well except maybe Mom's  only joking hehe!

I've not done mine yet, so obviously missed out on the comp, but will show the boyfriend all of these and then do ours and upload them to show u anyway... They won't be that great although I am a '*bit* of a perfectionist lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2008)

*You have until tonight so carve away everyone. I went ahead and changed the rules a bit so we can get more people in on the fun.  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

Huha ha ha ha moving the Goal Posts  

Or

Bending the Rules........ 

Either way just another example of a mod drunk on power.............. 


 



Come on people

Hurry up before he changes his mind again...........................


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nope just trying to give everyone a chance that's all.  *


			
				bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Huha ha ha ha moving the Goal Posts
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 31, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Huha ha ha ha moving the Goal Posts
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


:rofl:Yep, TBG is a regular ol' tyrant huh?


----------



## Thorn (Oct 31, 2008)

I have it!!! Just finished! And here she is... My own design, nothing weed related just a good old evil face from my imagination!

And thats my boyfriend's one in the background!

Hope everyone's had a good day and having a good evening (or whatever time you are on)... Now I gotta go get fancy-dress-ed up for the pub muah ha ha ha :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

How long have you been left handed Thorn?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it easy to get pumpkins in the UK?

I dont know what I am going to do with the 40 in my yard after today.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

Easy if you grow them, even easier to go and buy one, they are everywhere.


Here is where the origin of using pumpkins came from.



ABOUT THE JACK-O-LANTERN (aka Pumpkin) 

700,000 immigrants came to America in the 1800s during the Irish Potato Famine, bringing with them the traditions of Halloween and the use of Jack-O-Lanterns. Traditionally, the lantern was carved from a turnip, potato, or beet and lit with a burning lump of coal or a candle. These lanterns represented the souls of the departed loved ones and were placed in windows or set on porches to welcome the deceased. They also served as protection against malevolent sprits or goblins freed from the dead. Turnips and gourds were not as readily available in the Americas so the pumpkin was used and found to be quite an adequate replacement. The pumpkin jack-o-lantern has been an essential part of Halloween celebrations since the Victorian days and today is a universal symbol of Halloween. 

There are many lores and legends surrounding the origin of the Jack-O-Lantern. The most popular tale is that of a ne'er-do-well Irishman name Jack. Well known for his drunken meanness, Jack got so intoxicated on a Halloween that his soul began to leave his body. The Devil saw an opportunity to claim a victim and promptly came to earth. Jack was desperate to avoid his fate so he begged the Devil to allow him one last drink. The Devil consented but stated that Jack would have to pay for his drink because the Devil carried no money. Jack claimed to only have a sixpence left and asked that the Devil assume the shape of a sixpence to pay for the drink. Then, tab paid, the Devil could change back to himself. The Devil considered the request reasonable and changed himself into a sixpence. Jack immediately grabbed the coin and put it in his wallet, which had a cross-shaped catch. The Devil was unable to get out and began ranting and cursing. They then made a deal that the Devil would be released if he agreed to let Jack alone for one year. The Devil agreed and Jack set forth to reform is behavior over the next year. It wasn't long before Jack slipped back into his mean, drunken ways and the next All Hallows Eve the Devil appeared to Jack and demanded his soul. Once again, Jack was desperate to save himself and did so by tricking the Devil. He suggested to the Devil that he may want one of the delicious apples hanging in a tree nearby. He offered to allow the Devil to climb on his shoulders to reach the apples. Once the Devil was in the tree, Jack pulled out a pocket knife and carved a cross in the tree trunk. The Devil could not get out of the tree. Furious and desperate, the Devil offered Jack ten years of peace in exchange for freeing him. Jack insisted that The Devil never bother him again and he would be freed. The Devil resentfully agreed. Jack then returned to his old ways but before the next Halloween, his body gave out and he passed. He was turned away at the gates of Heaven because of the meanness in his life. The Devil refused him at the gates of hell, stating that he would never bother him again and told him to return from whence he came. To help Jack see on his journey, the Devil threw him a burning lump of coal from hell. Jack put the ember inside of a turnip and it has been Jack's light on his eternal wanderings ever since. To protect oneself from Jack on All Hallows Eve, jack-o-lanterns were placed on porches and in windows, in hopes that Jack would take the light if needed instead of bothering anyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2008)

they all look great...Happy Halloween everyone..Be safe


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't make me read all that HIE.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Don't make me read all that HIE.


:rofl:


----------

